# Outback Roof



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

If no one recommends walking on the roof, how do you clean it? The roof looks very flimsy.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I use my extension brush for my boat ... it extends and has a connection for a water hose on one end ... can be bought almost anywhere for about 15.00 ..


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As Ghosty said, Extension brush, I stand on a ladder and have to place it 3 times per side and I can reach every thing. I then go up on the roof and crawl around looking for problems. So far so good.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Same here, ladder and extension brush. While you are up there it is a good time to check the gutters for leaves or pine needles.

Gary


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

I have walked on it very carefully, staying on cross members. Our home campsite has a ton of pine trees so keeping the roof and gutters clean is important. A brush and a pale of water cleans it up nicely. I am taking a risk though since the roof is definitely not strong.


----------

